# drift wood?



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it possible to turn driftwood?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh yes but some get full of sand and minerals so just go slow and keep sharp tools like always.

Anything can be turned, with the proper tools


----------

